# Pompano



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Fished about 3 hours with wife and grandkids. 5 pompano. Most caught on fishgum ghost crab. 1 on pink shrimp fish bites. Beasley park on Okaloosa Island.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go !


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## eric07 (Mar 17, 2011)

Outstanding! They are still on the move!


----------

